# New Alzor: Classic-look Mesh 18's for under $400 a set !!!



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Click HERE to order or for more information.*

*New Alzor Style 349 Wheel Sets - $399.95!*

Our all new Alzor 349 wheels have the look and feel of an instant favorite. The split spoke, mesh face will give your car a sleek appearance that will keep people looking as you pass. Designed to bolt right up to your car, these wheels fit without any modifications or hassle.

When you see how much they won't cost you, the choice is a four-gone conclusion.


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

You guys need to work on your 19" wheel selection. 

SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

munnarg said:


> You guys need to work on your 19" wheel selection.
> 
> SwiftKey Flowed from my tiny Galaxy Note II


Style 621 and 629 are some 19" options for you - Keep posted for new sets to land!




Andy


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

get the some Savannah Reps


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Stero1D said:


> get the some Savannah Reps


Keep checking our news section for more new options to land!


Andy


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

ECS Tuning said:


> Keep checking our new section for more new options to land!
> 
> 
> Andy


PM sent


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Stero1D said:


> PM sent


Replied! :thumbup:


Andy


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

Stero1D said:


> get the some Savannah Reps


^+1 :beer: :thumbup:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Boricua_aoc said:


> ^+1 :beer: :thumbup:


Thanks for all the suggestions everyone! For now please see the the 19in section - *Here*


Andy


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

ECS Tuning said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions everyone! For now please see the the 19in section - *Here*
> 
> 
> Andy


Andy, come on, 2 wheels is not selection :laugh: :beer:


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Andy, come on, 2 wheels is not selection :laugh: :beer:


That's what I'm saying lol. If they had more 19" options I'd probably buy something today. Oh well.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

munnarg said:


> That's what I'm saying lol. If they had more 19" options I'd probably buy something today. Oh well.


same here bro, Im shopping for new wheels


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Stero1D said:


> Andy, come on, 2 wheels is not selection :laugh: :beer:





munnarg said:


> That's what I'm saying lol. If they had more 19" options I'd probably buy something today. Oh well.





Stero1D said:


> same here bro, Im shopping for new wheels


Wish I had better news guys, all I can say is keep posted! Thanks for the interest in more 19in options! :thumbup:


Andy


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

ECS Tuning said:


>


How much do these weigh?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

munnarg said:


> How much do these weigh?


24.6 lbs as listed on the site.


Andy


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## qdogg (Nov 17, 2012)

*Can the center caps be changed to VW?*

??


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

qdogg said:


> ??


The size of the center cap used on our Alzor wheels is commonly listed in the product description. This can be used to determine what alternative center caps may fit that particular style wheel.


Andy


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Stero1D said:


> Andy, come on, 2 wheels is not selection :laugh: :beer:





munnarg said:


> That's what I'm saying lol. If they had more 19" options I'd probably buy something today. Oh well.





Stero1D said:


> same here bro, Im shopping for new wheels


Ask and you shall receive! New colors and sizing in style 020 and 628 


 


Andy


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

I have been waiting for my 19" Alzor 621 since November and they are still out of stock :banghead:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

OEMplusCC said:


> I have been waiting for my 19" Alzor 621 since November and they are still out of stock :banghead:


Sorry for the delay, please sign up for auto notify and you will get an email when they come back in stock.


Andy


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

ECS Tuning said:


> Sorry for the delay, please sign up for auto notify and you will get an email when they come back in stock.
> 
> 
> Andy


I have open order with you since November. When i placed my order wheels had ETA January 27, then it changed to February and now March 14


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

ECS Tuning said:


> Style 621 and 629 are some 19" options for you - Keep posted for new sets to land!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love these wheels... that's why I own a set :laugh: Great quality, good craftsmanship and superior build. Have accidentally gone into nasty pot holes, once or twice, and did not get a bend, nor a ding. The finish is excellent as well.
Have seen a lot of complaints about TSW wheels on the MKVI forum regarding build quality which is not good. There's one guys who was SO pissed about his TSW wheels cause he drove into a not so large pot hole and bent his wheels. Then when he posted it in the forum, most guys got on this and said that it's all on him cause he bought cheap wheels. Mind you, he paid north of $900 for his set. Now he has no choice but to A. get it repaired (if possible) or B. buy a new set cause they don't sell wheels by the piece.

I'm so glad I went with Alzor. Keep up the good job, ECS Tuning :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## oswaldo1982 (Dec 17, 2009)

Definitively ECS has the best prices when you are in a budget and looking for wheels, from all of the CC 19's which one has the most concave style??


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

OEMplusCC said:


> I have open order with you since November. When i placed my order wheels had ETA January 27, then it changed to February and now March 14


PM sent.



van33 said:


> Love these wheels... that's why I own a set :laugh: Great quality, good craftsmanship and superior build. Have accidentally gone into nasty pot holes, once or twice, and did not get a bend, nor a ding. The finish is excellent as well.
> Have seen a lot of complaints about TSW wheels on the MKVI forum regarding build quality which is not good. There's one guys who was SO pissed about his TSW wheels cause he drove into a not so large pot hole and bent his wheels. Then when he posted it in the forum, most guys got on this and said that it's all on him cause he bought cheap wheels. Mind you, he paid north of $900 for his set. Now he has no choice but to A. get it repaired (if possible) or B. buy a new set cause they don't sell wheels by the piece.
> 
> I'm so glad I went with Alzor. Keep up the good job, ECS Tuning :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks for taking the time to post up your positive feedback!



oswaldo1982 said:


> Definitively ECS has the best prices when you are in a budget and looking for wheels, from all of the CC 19's which one has the most concave style??


Close tie between between the 621 and 628 






Andy


----------



## dakkar (Oct 19, 2013)

ECS Tuning said:


> Ask and you shall receive! New colors and sizing in style 020 and 628
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how much do the wheels with the outer studs around the rim run? damn nice looking wheels


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

dakkar said:


> how much do the wheels with the outer studs around the rim run? damn nice looking wheels


Pricing can vary on what sizing you choose for the sets of Style 020, please see - *Here*

If you have any further questions PM me, I would be glad to help! :thumbup:


Andy


----------



## twillet50 (Nov 19, 2013)

I really like the new mesh wheels. I really don't want to mess with spacers. How will they fit out of the box in relation to the fender line? I don't want them any more inboard than the factory wheels. 

Thanks.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

twillet50 said:


> I really like the new mesh wheels. I really don't want to mess with spacers. How will they fit out of the box in relation to the fender line? I don't want them any more inboard than the factory wheels.
> 
> Thanks.


ET35 would look flush on the rear and maybe 4-5mm to flush in the front. Although, I'm sure you'll be happy with that offset w/o any spacers.


----------



## twillet50 (Nov 19, 2013)

van33 said:


> ET35 would look flush on the rear and maybe 4-5mm to flush in the front. Although, I'm sure you'll be happy with that offset w/o any spacers.


Thanks for the answer. I also don't want them outside the fender line either. I searched but could not find the ET on the factory 17x8 wheels on a 2013 Sport. Anyone know?

Thanks.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

twillet50 said:


> Thanks for the answer. I also don't want them outside the fender line either. I searched but could not find the ET on the factory 17x8 wheels on a 2013 Sport. Anyone know?
> 
> Thanks.


It's 41.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twillet50 (Nov 19, 2013)

van33 said:


> It's 41.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

van33 said:


> ET35 would look flush on the rear and maybe 4-5mm to flush in the front. Although, I'm sure you'll be happy with that offset w/o any spacers.


19x8.5 ET35 will get you the "flush" look you are going for with out the need of spacers, if you feel you want to go more aggressive you can always add spacers later on. 


Andy


----------



## twillet50 (Nov 19, 2013)

ECS Tuning said:


> 19x8.5 ET35 will get you the "flush" look you are going for with out the need of spacers, if you feel you want to go more aggressive you can always add spacers later on.
> 
> 
> Andy


I was looking at the 18x8 not the 19x8. 5.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

twillet50 said:


> I was looking at the 18x8 not the 19x8. 5.


My mistake, what style wheel are you looking at?


Andy


----------



## twillet50 (Nov 19, 2013)

ECS Tuning said:


> My mistake, what style wheel are you looking at?
> 
> 
> Andy


The new classic mesh in 18x8.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

twillet50 said:


> The new classic mesh in 18x8.


PM sent.


Andy


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## twillet50 (Nov 19, 2013)

Which TPMS sensors do I need for a 2013 CC Sport? 315mhz or 433mhz sensors?

Thanks.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

twillet50 said:


> Which TPMS sensors do I need for a 2013 CC Sport? 315mhz or 433mhz sensors?
> 
> Thanks.


PM replied.


Andy


----------



## JustinCSVT (Oct 3, 2004)

I'm interested in a set of 621s in 19x8.5 ET35. If I put 245/35/19 tires on it, will it rub in the rear? Especially if I lower it around an inch? I read earlier in the thread that the offset will make the wheels sit fairly flush.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

JustinCSVT said:


> I'm interested in a set of 621s in 19x8.5 ET35. If I put 245/35/19 tires on it, will it rub in the rear? Especially if I lower it around an inch? I read earlier in the thread that the offset will make the wheels sit fairly flush.


I placed my order for 621's 19x8.5 et35 in November 2013. 
Expected Delivery date was January 27, then February 14, Then March 14, then March 24 and now April 25 :banghead:
I am loosing my hopes for 621's 

When it comes to tires:
I am planning to go with 235/35/19 but based on my research 245/35/19 will be good too - no rubbing


----------



## JustinCSVT (Oct 3, 2004)

OEMplusCC said:


> I placed my order for 621's 19x8.5 et35 in November 2013.
> Expected Delivery date was January 27, then February 14, Then March 14, then March 24 and now April 25 :banghead:
> I am loosing my hopes for 621's
> 
> ...


Well, if I order them, I can wait. Kinda sucks that you keep getting pushed back though.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

JustinCSVT said:


> I'm interested in a set of 621s in 19x8.5 ET35. If I put 245/35/19 tires on it, will it rub in the rear? Especially if I lower it around an inch? I read earlier in the thread that the offset will make the wheels sit fairly flush.


With that mild of a drop (1in) you will see no issues, those 19x8.5 et35 will be flush. If you wanted to go with a less aggressive et remember, you can always space them out later if you so choose.



OEMplusCC said:


> I placed my order for 621's 19x8.5 et35 in November 2013.
> Expected Delivery date was January 27, then February 14, Then March 14, then March 24 and now April 25 :banghead:
> I am loosing my hopes for 621's


PM sent.


Andy


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Renegade69 (Jan 22, 2013)

ECS Tuning said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:


ES#:2695430
Are these actually 57.1mm CB ?
Thanks


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Renegade69 said:


> ES#:2695430
> Are these actually 57.1mm CB ?
> Thanks


Correct 57.1 no hub centric rings needed.


Andy


----------



## Renegade69 (Jan 22, 2013)

ECS Tuning said:


> Correct 57.1 no hub centric rings needed.
> 
> 
> Andy


Thanks


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Renegade69 said:


> Thanks


No problem, PM me if you have any other questions! :thumbup:


Andy


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

621 style in 17 anytime soon?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Stero1D said:


> 621 style in 17 anytime soon?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Up on the site now! Check out all our 17in options - *Here*


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

ECS Tuning said:


> Up on the site now! Check out all our 17in options - *Here*


Damn just bought TTRS brakes so wl be looking for 18s that gonna clear em


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Stero1D said:


> Damn just bought TTRS brakes so wl be looking for 18s that gonna clear em
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


18in wheels will better fit the big body of the CC, PM me if you have any other questions! Just letting you know all our options. umpkin:


Andy


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

http://instagram.com/p/wEbkpQLIJ1/?modal=true


Andy


----------

